# RIP Brutus.



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Brutus, my thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time. 

16 years is a long good life, you were blessed to have so many wonderful years filled with so many memories, cherish them.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Am so sorry that Brutus had to leave you. 
Rest in peace sweet boy. 

Hugs to you and your family 

Tracy


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost Brutus. It has to be very hard after 16 years together. When you feel like it, I/we'd love to see some pictures of him and his life with your family.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Brutus.......

RIP Brutus.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

16 Years is a Grand long Life! Run n Play Sir Brutus, send messages through your Golden Family...to help your humans, till you meet again...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending heartfelt condolences for the loss of Brutus. Would love to see pictures of your guy and hear more about him. RIP dear Brutus


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

RIP Brutus...


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. Run free at the bridge, Brutus.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Brutus, they leave a massive hole when they leave us

Run free Brutus and sleep softly


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Brutus.

We lost our Golden Daisy a week ago (story on 'new member devastated' post) so know how you are feeling.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am so sorry. Run free Brutus.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. 
Rest in peace sweet Brutus boy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Brutus. Thoughts are with you as you grieve. RIP sweet Brutus!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Brutus. He had a long life of being loved and spoiled so I am sure he is telling all the pups at the bridge about it. May all the memories thru the years help to give you comfort. Run free sweet Brutus.


----------

